# Cone of shame look



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Shine with spayed on Tuesday, and is not a fan of the cone. She only felt under the weather for the first day and a half. Now she's wanting to be her bouncy self, and we're just counting down the days till she can.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Save that energy pretty girly, you will need it soon while hunting!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Do you think the dogs know how amusing the "cone look" is to humans? 
They always look at you with those "just wait" eyes.
In a week or so, all will be well again.


----------

